# Rant ...



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

... I don't, usually, but I just looked up a site I intended to stay at in Spain and found it wasn't in the ACSI discount scheme, and that they have the sheer effrontery to charge €2.35 per day, per dog - so an additional €4.70/day for us. AND FOR WHAT ?? Couple of litres of water a day ?

So won't be staying there I object in principle to paying for my dogs to stay on a campsite. Bleeding ludicrous.

There I feel better now, what do other dog owners think ??


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm not a dog owner so I don't care - but I'm sure other dog owners will be along soon to agree with you (or not - yawn)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*dogs on site*

I am with you on this Nigel, we have a small Yorkie and a site (cant remember its name) near Scarbourgh ?? (spell checker not working) want £4 per night for him ! told them no way and left, found a cs for £8 per night an d dog was free.
Most dogs are less hassle then a bunch of noisy kids !!
Nowadays I when phoning ask about dogs being allowed and if any charge and if yes move on to next one.
! "Will Not" pay for him.

ps msg to Dave "have a big couple of yawns now as yo obviously need it !!


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Who pays for the dog bins to be purchased, erected, maintained and emptied ?
Who pays for the dog crap to be cleared up when dog owners neglect to do so ?
Who pays for the plants and flowers to be replaced when dogs are allowed to pee all over them, often while on leads and being watched by their owners ?
Who cleans out the showers when they have been used for washing muddy dogs ?
Just a few observations after working on sites.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We have 2 dogs. No objections to paying for them. Like alphadee says, they do have costs. We rarely stay on sites and only ever in Europe but we have always paid for the dogs. I assume people pay for kids ? Si why not dogs ?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Mention dogs in a thread and you'll get the pros and cons, usually the cons, of dogs on sites – hey ho!

We take our well behaved dog who knows how to clear up after his ablutions – see picture.

Also picture of a site that wanted €4.80 to allow the dog to stay overnight – we didn't stay there and spend money in the adjacent restaurant but found a more dog friendly and free site close by and spent our money there instead.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Most of what is paid in site fees is profit for the site owner. All you (we) get is the use of a bit of land for 24 hours plus use of facilities plus electric. There is no way, unless you are taking in laundry and running the Blackpool Illuminations, that any appreciable amount of water and electricity is being used. There is no need to charge for dogs, or awnings either, it's just greed, another way to squeeze a pound or two more from us. Sites that charge for dogs don't usually provide any facilities for the money. A dog bin doesn't cost a pound a day. There is a simple remedy for dog owners who don't pick up after their dog - chuck them off the site. Blithely accepting a charge for dogs is like a turkey voting for Christmas. I would guess that around 25% of units on a site have a dog, so sites that impose charges on these people stand to lose a lot of money in the long run. I am a responsible dog owner and so are most other dog owners. If I feel that I am being unjustly charged because of my dog I WILL go elsewhere.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Totally agree with the original post but don't forget to tell them the reason you will be staying elsewhere!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We have 5 dogs.

Don't use sites.

Can't afford it. :lol:


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe I am just not well travelled enough  
Have only ever stayed on 3 campsites and there are no alternatives...2 are for specific events ( biathlons) and the other in Florence as its right next to the city. All these sites charge per person, so paying for a dog does not seem mad to me. I am far more annoyed with sites who will not allow dogs, which means we cant go to some Biathlons which is a shame.
And as for not using electricity ? Believe me, in the winter in the mountains we can get through quite a lot.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I remember pulling into a site at 'Marina de Minturno' run by an ex-paratrooper and told him we had a dog on board.

He looked through the drivers's window, and saw our little Westie.

"That's not a dog" he said 8O ............. "No charge!"

I liked his sense of humour.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am not a dog owner, our work made it impossible to have one, so we had children instead, not sure if we made the right choice,  

Often on a site we saw dog owners watch their dog poo and then walk on, washing dogs in the shower, seen that several times. Have also been to a site that had a dog only shower.

It does cost to supply the facilities for the dog, but why some sites price it so high is beyond me.

My only problem is with dog owners who are not interested in training their dog.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have no problem with dogs, this year, we even took our daughters on holiday with us. Not for this reason, but she would deter a thief.(that's the daughter :lol: }
We find that the smaller dogs are the yappy ones and the larger doge are happy softies (on the outside)
But WE DO have a problem with the owners, who let them wander around ****ting and peeing all over the place, and I left the words uncensored, as I think it will have a greater impact :evil: 
If they can't be bothered to look after the animal, then they should not have one :evil: 
And lets not talk about cats :evil:

regarding paying on a site.
If I was on a site, or aire, yes I would if it was only a couple of Euro, but absolutely, no more, but one Euro seems about right. Dog pooh bags don't get collected for free!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Worst profiteering site for dogs I have come across is our local Southsea Leisure Park. £5 per dog per night. No dog facilities and you have to walk them off site on the adjacent beach. The best is Bo Peep Farm who charge £2 per night, but supply dog waste bags, bins and mown grassy walkways.
Forest Holidays tried charging for dogs but eventually gave up when people objected and pointed out the amount of ****e left by ponies, cattle, donkeys, pigs, deer, foxes, badgers and humans.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I guess sites are just as entitled to charge for dogs/kids/awnings/other "extras" as customers are to choose to stay on those sites or not with their dogs and pay the extra charge. 
So long as the charges are available up front, it's then for the punter to decide to buy or not..........

Some sites don't allow dogs. Again, that's a commercial decision for the site, in the knowledge that they may gain some customers who don't like dogs, but lose some customers who have dogs.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think a better system would be to charge a deposit. The deposit is refunded if your dog has caused no extra work for the wardens. My dog is not allowed to pee until we are off site and any poo is immediately picked up. She just drinks a little water. If they like I could bring my own supplies for her.

It saddens me so much when dogs and dog owners are treated as second class citizens now. The vast majority are responsible, caring people.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

patp said:


> I think a better system would be to charge a deposit. The deposit is refunded if your dog has caused no extra work for the wardens. My dog is not allowed to pee until we are off site and any poo is immediately picked up. She just drinks a little water. If they like I could bring my own supplies for her.
> 
> It saddens me so much when dogs and dog owners are treated as second class citizens now. The vast majority are responsible, caring people.


As a dog owner myself I'm not sure I agree when I hear people claim that "The vast majority are responsible".
If that were so I wouldn't keep coming across those little packages neatly wrapped in a plastic bag then thrown into the nearest tree or fouling of pavements etc.
As an observation walking my own dog I see more lady dog owners carrying those little packages home than I do male dog owners.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If necessary

I pay for him

He thinks he is a person anyway 8O 

But I do expect people to clean up after their dogs

And what is this new fangled idea of hanging used dog bags in trees etc

Better just moved into the undergrowth minus the bag

It's biodegradable then

We have little problem with him on walks, he squashes himself into inhospitable undergrowth well out of reach of humans

Aldra


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

alphadee said:


> Who pays for the dog bins to be purchased, erected, maintained and emptied ?
> Who pays for the dog crap to be cleared up when dog owners neglect to do so ?
> Who pays for the plants and flowers to be replaced when dogs are allowed to pee all over them, often while on leads and being watched by their owners ?
> Who cleans out the showers when they have been used for washing muddy dogs ?
> Just a few observations after working on sites.


Sorry but that really is crap.
In my experience most humans leave behind themselves far more waste of their own than responsible owners of dogs do.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Strange,
While working on sites I have yet to have to pick up human excrement !
Nor do I find that people leave rubbish lying around. Invariably the site bins are used.
I have discovered wet walking boots in the tumble dryer though.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Take a walk around a few wild camping spots and you WILL find human excrement!
AND all the other ****e that humans seem so unable to take with them or put in a bin!
Dogs ****. It's normal. People leaving their rubbish is lazy, inconsiderate , dangerous and unpleasant. Give me the dog every time!
Garcia


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We do not have dogs or even a dog, but I do not consider it unreasonable to charge for dogs as IMO they do impose an extra burden on the site due to faeces, urine and simply waling / running around sites, often under minimal (= 0) control.......

Dogs are great pets and the majority of owners that I know behave responsibly, but there are some that do not - I have seen plastic bags left hanging in trees and bushes because the owners are too lazy to walk to a bin to dispose of it. The problem with dog faeces is one of possible Toxicariasis contamination which causes partial blindness in about 100 children per year in the UK and is spread by contaminated faeces being rubbed, accidentally, into the eye.

_Toxocariasis is an infestation of humans, usually children, with the larvae of Toxocara canis, a small threadlike worm that resides in a dog's intestine.

A dog harbouring the small round worm causes large numbers of worm eggs in its faeces, which can then contaminate the soil.

Children who then play with an infested dog or with soil contaminated with its faeces can then inadvertently put their fingers in their mouths and can swallow some of the worm eggs.

The swallowed eggs hatch in the intestine of the child to liberate larvae, which then travel towards the liver, lungs, brain and eyes. _

Read more: http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/ate/childrenshealth/200336.html#ixzz2ocilsLau

One of my students at school was blind in one eye due to this contamination when he was playing in public parks. If the dogs are regularly wormed it is not a problem - but sadly that is not done by all pet owners.

So there is a risk in allowing dogs into sites which the site should be guarding against by regular clearing of faecal remains - throwing into the hedge is NOT the answer as the parasite will still be present there.

But the charge should be reasonable - and that is where the debate should go - for me £1 - 2 is OK, £4 - 5 per day is OTT. But I am not running a site and all costs have to be considered in the pricing structure. If they are not, the site will go out of business for dog owners and non-owners alike.

Dave


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

alphadee said:


> Strange,
> While working on sites I have yet to have to pick up human excrement !
> Nor do I find that people leave rubbish lying around. Invariably the site bins are used.
> I have discovered wet walking boots in the tumble dryer though.


 I have also worked on sites (13 years) and had to clean human excrement from shower floors on more than one occasion.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> and simply waling / running around sites, often under minimal (= 0) control.......


WOW 

You jumped from dogs to children there without even drawing breath...................... :lol:


----------



## simonmd (Dec 20, 2013)

I too am a dog owner and I can appreciate both sides of the argument. I do understand if some sites charge for dogs, only if it's a reasonable amount though. After all, it is true to say that providing dog bins, etc. does cost a bit. However, surely it should be just one charge per van? Some people have more than one dog and as has been said, that can add up dramatically! 

My own little friend, Harvey, has been charged for in Hotels in the past, a cheap Formula 1 hotel that was on 35 Euros p night for me charged an extra 5 for him. In that case I was mad, what the hell for? They had no grounds for him to potentially foul and provided no special facilities like bins. 

One thing you may find interesting is this, I have NEVER been charged extra for him in a marina. My background is much more boat orientated than motorhomes and in the past four years I have visited maybe 20+ marinas from Portugal, all the way round to the Med' and all they charge for is the boat, doesn't matter who / what you have on board. I pay the same as the boat next to me even though they may have 6 people using the showers, etc.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Why shouldnt dog owners pay more to take a dog on site...?

the cost should be up to the person who runs the site as its ultimately up to them. On my site (maybe one day) it's going to be hefty to cover the mither it brings - feel free to stay away ...


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

I have worked on sites where the dog owners let there dog foul anywhere even if there is a dog walk on site , so yes there should be a fee to clean it up .

Also Ive lost count of the number of times Ive seen the doors open early in the morning and the dogs are just let out .Ive saw dogs crapping in the childrens play area with the owner watching and when you confront them it’s the same old story ….you need to get a real job Im going to make a complaint against you and so on etc

We have had dogs in the showers , dogs that have bitten people , dogs left in the van howling all day also holes in grass pitches where the dogs have dug holes. 

Lets not forget about the campers who don’t have dogs we have to listen to all the complaints about dog mess , howling dogs , dogs off the lead and theres nothing worse when you show a camper to a pitch and there’s dog mess everywhere.

Not all dog owners are bad but it’s the same old story a few bad ones spoil it for everyone but if you don’t want to pay don’t use the site .

Paul


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

To be fair Subfiver, I doubt your dog(s) traversed to Spain for Free?. Must have paid to take them by Ferry or Eurotunnel?.

As a former pet owner, I have no objections to paying a reasonable charge for pets.

Someone on a campsite recently pointed out to me that it can sometime be cheaper to take a dog or cat abroad with them than put into kennels or cattery.

There is a public field facing where we live, was intended for the local kids to play on. But has become a dog toilet for locals and those that even drive to walk their animals on the "park".

There are many parks and walks around the area. Costs the council and ultimately, us the taxpayer a fortune in dog bins and cleansing. They also like o hang the filled bags on my shrubs or simply sling it over a 10 foot hedge into our garden.

Yes, from your post. It seems you are a responsible dog owner. But my experience is that for every one responsible owner, their is at least one irresponsible owner.

Why do so many dog owners say (usually when the animal is bounding up to you or a child) "its okay, he doe not bite". Only for he/she to jump up, knock the child to the ground or cover you in muddy paws?.

And for me, that yapping that owners thing is acceptable is mental torture. Give me laughing, crying even screaming children any day.

But back to the charges, I think it is perfectly acceptable if reasonable. Taking up-to 9 people on Eurotunnel is included in the price. Every pet is £16 EACH Way!. 

TM


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Zepp said:


> I have worked on sites where the dog owners let there dog foul anywhere even if there is a dog walk on site , so yes there should be a fee to clean it up .
> 
> Also Ive lost count of the number of times Ive seen the doors open early in the morning and the dogs are just let out .Ive saw dogs crapping in the childrens play area with the owner watching and when you confront them it's the same old story ….you need to get a real job Im going to make a complaint against you and so on etc
> 
> ...


if the charge is for cleaning up the mess etc then its seems unfair perhaps even an infringement of our rights to levy that charge against every dog owner even if they conform to the rules and don't pose a problem. 
As for paying for the dog to travel on Eurotunnel/ferry the dog stays in the car and causes no bother to anyone - the small additional admin from taking the dog does not warrant the £30 usually levied.
So to my mind while under certain circumstances dogs do can make site owners extra work they have no doubt used it as an excuse to generate more revenues.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

cheshiregordon said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> > I have worked on sites where the dog owners let there dog foul anywhere even if there is a dog walk on site , so yes there should be a fee to clean it up .
> ...


Eurotunnel is £16 each way, per pet. see my post above.

On the same trip, 9 People can go in the same vehicle from around £26 each way?.

TM


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm an animal lover but not a pet keeper (just so's you know).

What has always puzzled me is this custom of "walking the dog".

We live in a semi rural area where there are houses with gardens and adjacent farmland with footpaths.. Many of our neighbours keep dogs and they all "walk" their dogs at least twice a day.

Why oh why do they have to "walk" them on the farmland/footpaths? For many it's just a quick visit to the same spot, a hefty dump and then back home - not a poo bag in sight.

So why don't they do this walk in their own gardens? - simple - they'd have to pick up the crap - so much easier to dump it across the road.

10+ dogs crapping in the same place twice a day - disgusting behaviour (the owners, not the dogs) and as far as I'm concerned, all dog keepers must share the flack that they get from people like me.

And don't get me on dogs being "walked" on the local recreation ground - I'm very happy to refer to those dog owners as filthy pigs ( and that's using considerable restraint).


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We had to pay for a 6 week old baby in Luxembourg!

TM


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

tonyt said:


> I'm an animal lover but not a pet keeper (just so's you know).
> 
> What has always puzzled me is this custom of "walking the dog".
> 
> ...


Exactly the same thing happens on my local farmland footpaths Tony. You hardly see a dog walker over there years ago, now, it's just a meeting place where they let their dogs crap at will whilst swigging their costa coffees before discarding the cup onto the ground, I kid you not. Well it is Essex I suppose :wink:

Absolutely dogs should be charged for on campsites.

Steve


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Why shouldnt dog owners pay more to take a dog on site...?

the cost should be up to the person who runs the site as its ultimately up to them. On my site (maybe one day) it's going to be hefty to cover the mither it brings - feel free to stay away ...


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Now Could you repeat that 1302


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well I would pay someone to take my dog for the night 8O 8O :lol: 

TM, I'm not to blame, I have dog friendly astro turf lawn, easy to pressure hose and clean up after him

Only take him for a walk to give him exercise and a chance to interact with the world  

Quite right you should pay for a six week old baby, antisocial little things that they are :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Very much like shadow in fact   

aldra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Where has the Original Ranter Gone on this one?


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

I guess this is a no win rant. Dog lovers and dog haters obviously won't agree. And fine.......if we were all the same it would be a sadder world than it already is! Debates like this risk the chance of becoming slanging matches.
However, we can probably agree some basic ground rules....
1. Dog mess is unpleasant, smelly , potentially dangerous and seriously anti-social.
2. There is NO Excuse for not picking up after your dog, and no excuse for leaving those bags on someone's wall or dangling from a tree.
3. Site owners are perfectly at liberty to charge. Dogs are a cost as are children. What's fair is up to you! This is a capitaliSt society we live in ...there's no rules on fairness. Pay up or choose not to. If you pay , it must be a fair, or you wouldn't pay!
4.I guess we have to learn to be tolerant of others' views and sensitive to even irrational fears. But then dog haters need to be tolerant of mine.
5. site owners are free to discriminate within the confines of the law. there are no rules demanding that dogs or children MUST be allowed.You want an adult only , dog free site....fine. I won't go tho....
Garcia


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Where has the Original Ranter Gone on this one?


 :? ..... for a walkies?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

P***d off 

He never invited me
Or my gentle hound from from
netherworld uui :lol:  

AldraU


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

sweetie said:


> Now Could you repeat that 1302


no no no no no no.....

blame the site


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Sadly as in all things the few spoilt it for the many. 
Both children and dogs are only as acceptable as their owners. 
Both, if not brought up with love and discipline will grow up to be a nuisance at best.


----------

